# what to do with toddlers frizzy hair?



## gills8752

anyone got tips on what to do with frizzy hair? the back of my toddlers hair is conatanly frizzy. I dont want to be slapping on hair products but its starting to snap a lot and looks awful.


----------



## Alias

I'm curious as well. I brush DD's hair with a wet brush every morning (otherwise it's a complete bird's nest!) and then leave it the rest of the day.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I always put conditioner on Ruby's (curly!) hair when I wash it, and a decent amount of it too. I spritz a little bit of detangling spray on it before I brush it. The baby brushes have no impact at all on her hair, I find my own round blow drying brush is the best to get the tangles out without hurting her. I don't let it get too long either, I get it cut regularly.


----------



## v2007

Conditioner is excellent. 

Not baby ones thou, we are using Herbal Essence Tousle (purple bottle) and Katie's hair is now none frizzy and proper shiney :)

V xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

You know what I've never thought of using conditioner! Lucas is mixed race and his hair is shocking most of the time :lol:

I've been using wax to try and tame it :dohh:


----------



## gills8752

I use conditioner. doesn't make any difference. its quite short and each hair is frazzled.


----------



## Snuffy

Amy has straight hair with a wave at the ends rather than curly or frizzy, but when we were using top to toe wash as a shampoo as well as a body wash her hair was getting knotty and tangled. We switched to Sainsbury's own brand kid's shampoo with added conditioner and it is so much better since. We also found kid's brushes pretty much useless so use a tangle tamer - cut through the tangles a treat.

If tangles are being particularly bothersome I spritz a bit of Aussie leave in conditioner on it before brushing them out.


----------



## vix1989

try leave in conditioner, i use this on taylor and mia's hair they both have curly hair and it tames it, i also blow dry it on a low cool setting using a flat brush xx


----------



## gills8752

Im thinking i might go down the leave in conditioner route. Its just the back of her head where she rubs it against the bed thats all frazzled and broken, she's going to get a bald spot soon! lol


----------



## xSophieBx

What bout the Johnsons conditioner? Its a spray one and it says u can spray it on dry hair too x


----------



## Tacey

I use coconut oil, both for me and Alice. Just rub a bit on your fingers and work it through the hair. Works well, completely natural, and smells lovely!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Going to try the coconut oil!


----------



## Tacey

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Going to try the coconut oil!

Hope you like it! You can put some on for a while before shampooing out too, although I've not tried that on Alice - I think too much would end up smeared all round the house!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby would love that, she always wants products on her hair because I put them on mine, and I'm quite reluctant to put chemically stuff on her, so something natural I can use whenever is great!


----------



## Tacey

I put some in a tiny pot, which Alice uses as lip balm. She doesn't need it, but is obsessed with my make up bag, so it fends her off the blusher and eye liner for a while longer!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Yes! I'm so going to do that too, Ruby loves my lipgloss :dohh:


----------



## Ro2212

Aussie Miracle Conditioner is great. Leave it in for ages, then brush it with a bristle brush before you rinse it out. Also you can get leave in conditioners that work great to stop the tangling. And it sounds gross, but try using a tiny amount of bio-oil on a bristle brush to go thru it. Bio-oil is also amazing for cradle cap!


----------



## pictureperfect

Chloe has unruly curly hair I spray the Johnsons de-tangle spray on it then brush through - it seems to stay frizz free unless its really hot and she sweats!


----------



## Chaos

gills8752 said:


> anyone got tips on what to do with frizzy hair? the back of my toddlers hair is conatanly frizzy. I dont want to be slapping on hair products but its starting to snap a lot and looks awful.

My DD has curly hair and it looks like a fro at the back when she wakes up lol. Her hairdresser (kids one) said, put a bit of conditioner in a spray bottle, top up with water and just give it a squirt with that in the morning before I comb it, it de-tangles and helps protect the hair. (it's also good to squirt on before they go swimming as it protects the hair from drying out!)

It works a treat :)


----------



## DebzD

I use Johnsons 'baby spray conditioner - no more tangles' it's spray on and can be used on wet or dry hair. It doesn't keep it de-frizzed all day, but most of it!
Also, I have been using a wide-tooth comb instead of a brush which seems to help (although if she has lots of knots, I spray, brush, then comb)
Will be keeping an eye on this thread though to see what other people have found that works :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Tried some Aussie leave-in conditioner today and it's come lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Little ones

My daughter has fizzy hair as well just on the back of her head!
I can brush it and like a couple of min later it looks all frizzy again.
I call her hair a little rats nest! Lol:)
It gets so gross it's hard to brush!
What can I do?
I was thinking of getting just the ends of her hair cut, but not sure she is only 19 months


----------



## Babushka99

My daughter also has a frizz bomb at the back & the hairdresser said just to wet it slightly and comb it and not try to brush or comb it when its dry. Also the little sprout detangling spray is good for the frizz.


----------



## JASMAK

Haha!!! Kelana's too!! Totally frizz head at the back. I find conditioner the night before in the bath, helps, but also a spray bottle with water and a comb in the morning helps too! I kind of think it's cute too...not sure if anyone else does.


----------



## tashyluv

I have used a variety of leave in conditioner products. I few have been for afro type hair because my daughter is mixed race like myself, so im used to it I suppose. I usually buy all my stuff online, but occasionally i run out and have to buy something form the shop. Asda sells johnsons detangler and there is also an Asda leave in conditioner which I have just started using. I have also used superdrug pear detangler ( only £1 I think ), it smells really nice! xx

It depends on what you little ones hair is like but I tend to just use a comband spray or water as I think a brush takes all her curls out and causes frizz. The only time I use a brush is when I am brushing it into a bobble.


----------



## MarilynF4

Id recommend Pro Naturals! :thumbup:


----------

